# Snag with my Immortal Ice purchase....



## raznjbike (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok I decided on the on an online purchase Immortal Ice 53cm with BikesDirect.com. But when I clicked on button they could vaildate the card. I cleared it with my CC company and went to Bikesdirect order again using paypal but forgot to choose a size. I email them my situtation with my contact info but Mike if your out there please can you assure me that the problem will be corrected.


By the way I was deciding between the Motobecane Immortal Ice or the Fezzari fore 3. Is there any one who has either bike and tell me how they like bike of choice? What's the weight for either bike?


----------



## raznjbike (Aug 13, 2008)

Wow I got a response in less than 12 hours. Thanks bikedirect.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have an immortal ice. Got it in March. 3500 miles later, it's the BALLS. I haven't seen any other deal as good.


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

Last year I was very close to buying the Immortal Ice--- but I got a great deal on a Felt F2 and couldn't be happier (the F2 is fantastic). 

However, I've often wondered about the Immortal Ice, regretting that I couldn't see or test one without ordering it. 

Well, my brother-in-law was ready to buy and spend 3k on a bike... without knowing much about bikes. I described the specs for the Ice (the Ultegra SL, etc) and weight (about 16.9 lbs), and he ordered it. The thing always looked good on paper... but now I get to work it out on the local hills (if my brother-in-law is feeling generous... which should be the case, since I just saved him $1,300).


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

*Immortal Ice*

My brother-in-law rides an early 1990's steel frame, weighing well over 20 lbs., and he asked me to pick out a carbon bike for him (a $3k budget, which he can certainly afford). 

Most of his training has been as a marathon runner, and he's not really into bike culture... so I offered up the Immortal Ice as an option, knowing he doesn't care (and won't ever know) about the crazy trash-talking directed toward Motobecanes.

Last year I nearly ordered this bike for myself, but instead I got set up with a great deal on a 15.9 lb. Felt F2 with Dura Ace components (which is still a thrill to ride). Nonetheless, I always wondered about the Ice... would it have a solid, responsive, crisp feel... or would it have a sluggish tin-can feel to it. Would I have regretted the purchase, given all the flack on the discussion boards?

Well... I ordered the bike for my brother-in-law and had it assembled in about 20 minutes (if you know anything about bikes, you don't even have to look at directions). It was incredibly easy to assemble. Not a single hitch.

Tell you what... I got on that thing and it felt great... put in 40 miles with some rollers, some flats, and 3,000 feet of climbing. Anyone who'd have anything negative to say about this machine is either a snob or, understandably, deeply loyal to an LBS (which is great if you can afford it). 

I've been a serious rider for 22 years... and this is a damned good machine.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

w4ta said:


> Anyone who'd have anything negative to say about this machine is either a snob or, understandably, deeply loyal to an LBS (which is great if you can afford it).
> 
> I've been a serious rider for 22 years... and this is a damned good machine.


I guess I'm a snob, but I had to replace several inferior parts on my Motobecane. Heck, the rear brake was even sized wrong and rubbed the rear tire. The engineering on these bikes leaves a lot to be desired. Now I'm dealing with another issue in the bottom bracket area that I'll have to deal with the manufacture to fix. I've since upgraded to another bike and the performance is far superior. Hopefully I can get the Moto fixed and get a kid in biking.


----------



## w4ta (Aug 27, 2007)

Gee... my third post on this thread... not sure why I keep getting sucked into the Moto threads (especially since I don't own one... and since I'm not a paid shill).

Guess you've got to look at the specific bike and components. There are some Motos that I simply would not buy (as they wouldn't meet my need based on materials, weight, components, etc) . However, since this is an Ice thread... my statement that one would have to be a snob to dismiss the relative quality of this bike stands. 

The frame is solid (though not as flashy or eye-catching as a top of the line Ridley or Pinarello... but no one expects it to be; it is handsome, nonetheless). Likewise, most of us know the quality of Ultegra components, which this has through and through. 

Since putting together my brother-in-law's bike and riding it hard... the intent of my post was to bring reassurance to those who might be on the fence about this specific bike (the Immortal Ice). When I was shopping for bikes last year, I was very tempted to get this bike... but was hesitant based on a lot of the negativity directed toward bikesdirect.com and Motobecanes.

Now that I've assembled and ridden this bike... I can vouch for it: it is solid, smooth, responsive, and light. I'd have no hesitation recommending it to others or buying one for myself.


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

w4ta said:


> Gee... my third post on this thread... not sure why I keep getting sucked into the Moto threads (especially since I don't own one... and since I'm not a paid shill).
> 
> Guess you've got to look at the specific bike and components. There are some Motos that I simply would not buy (as they wouldn't meet my need based on materials, weight, components, etc) . However, since this is an Ice thread... my statement that one would have to be a snob to dismiss the relative quality of this bike stands.
> 
> ...


Personally for me $1500+ is still alot for a bike. For that price I don't expect stock parts that have to be replaced out of the box. The expanding headset clamp just didn't work. The cranks had aluminum threaded hardware, the rear caliper had a short arm that didn't have enough adjustment to get new pads off the tire. I'm not talking cosmetic issues, I'm talking issues that could destory the bike our cause you serious pain on a descent. Personally I like the frame and think the finish is top notch. Overall it's a decent value, I'd rather see the bike come in a 1/4 lb heavier with the correct components rather than corners cut that impact function. Hopefully motobecane has taken note of these issues. I see this as their issue moreso than their distributors.


----------



## sonex305 (Jun 17, 2007)

Those are not complaints about Bikesdirect or Motobecane. Apparently you got some crappy Shimano Ultegra SL parts based on your description. That is if you are talking about the ICE.


----------

